# Good bye Bullet



## bullet395 (Jun 18, 2007)

Today we said good bye to our 11 yr old GSD Bullet. My wife and I got him as a puppy one year before we got married. He was a wonderful dog. We found out last week that he was suffering from liver problems (possibly cancer or complete liver failure). He had terrible hip problems that added to his ailments. He appeared unhappy for the last several months and this week he let me know that he was suffering and that he wished to depart. He went peacefully thanks to our Vet, with his mama and papa laying at his side to hold him and to whisper our love to his ears. He was in his own yard where he was laid to rest. The pain is incredible, I have spent the afternoon at his grave wishing I could get him back. I've spent the evening looking at his pictures from the past and current. We are in shock, so many years and so much love gone in an instant. We know it is the price we pay for their years of love and devotion. But the pain is killing me. I find my self looking for him in his favorite spots, and I keep listening for his bark when I come into the house. When I look at the old pictures, I can remember the exact day when they were taken, and how much fun we had. I'm sorry to ramble, but I'm not myself.


----------



## GSD10 (May 20, 2007)

I am sorry to hear about your Bullet. It really is amazing what an impact they have on our lives and how missed they are. Feel free to "ramble" this is certainly a supportive place to do that. Post some pictures of Bullet if you are up to it and shre your stories.


----------



## Strana1 (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear of you loss. I was following your thread and was hoping for good news. I know the heartache you feel (I lost my Titan in January). Hugs to you and your family.


----------



## GermanShepherdLover (Sep 15, 2007)

So sorry to hear of your lost. My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## Dakota11 (Jul 14, 2008)

Sorry for your lose, i lost my dakota yesterday and understand how bad you feel. The emotions are so strong. I wish you and your family a peaceful night and hope that all goes well with your family. The first day is awful , today was a very little better and i think it will be just slightly better tomorrow, i know ill never be the same without him


----------



## fourdogsrule (May 10, 2007)

I am so sorry for you loss. Please know that we thinking of you and your family in this diffuclt time.







Bullet


----------



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

No matter how long we have them, it's never long enough. I'm
so sorry you have to go through this. I know just how much it
hurts.

I am glad his mama and papa were with him. It's one of the
hardest things any of us has to do, but it's the right thing.

Please know I am thinking of you, and all of Bullet's family.


----------



## bullet395 (Jun 18, 2007)

Thank you all, and I am saddened to hear that you lost Dakota. It is brutal to go through this. If some body will tell me how to post pictures, I will try tomorrow. I am going to try to sleep now.


----------



## chevysmom (Feb 15, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear about Bullet. (((((hugs))))))


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

<span style="color: #000099">I'm so sorry for your loss. You did the kindest thing for your beloved, loyal Bullet. He is pain-free now, running with the rest of our furkids who have gone before us - the Rainbow Bridge must be a wonderful place with so many of our special pets there.







</span> 

*They Will Not Go Quietly 

They will not go quietly,
the dogs that shared our lives.
In subtle ways they let us know
their spirit still survives.

Old habits still make us think
we hear a barking at the door.
Or step back when we drop
a tasty morsel on the floor.

Our feet still go around the place
the food dish used to be,
And sometimes, coming home at night,
we miss them terribly.

And although time may bring new friends
and a new food dish to fill,
That one place in our hearts
belongs to them...
and always will.

Linda Barnes 
*


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I am very sorry for your loss, I know how you feel. I lost my 12.5yo to liver failure suddenly, this February.

Bullet and you are very lucky to have had each other.


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

Tears are flowing for you and your family right now. Please know I care about this time in your life - Sincerely!!!


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

<span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> </span> I am so sorry for your loss. Cherish all the wonderful memories of Bullet.


----------



## blondee127 (Jun 5, 2008)

Pictures of our very special boy Bullet!!!










IMG]http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm101/blondee127/Bullet/Handsome.jpg[/IMG]

IMG]http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm101/blondee127/Bullet/Bulletthecookie.jpg[/IMG]

IMG]http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm101/blondee127/Bullet/2-28-04BulletJollyball3.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: blondee127


Gosh, Bullet was such a BEAUTIFUL boy, thanks so much for sharing his pictures. I hope you don't mind, but I wanted to see the three pictures that didn't come up so I figured I'd post them with this note. I LOVE the one with the dog biscuit on his nose - so cute!!!


----------



## dawnie (Jul 15, 2008)

<span style="color: #6633FF">*Bullet, We love you, sweet angel!

-Your friends, Dawn, Maggie & Daisy*</span>


----------



## blondee127 (Jun 5, 2008)

Thank you.. I thought I did something wrong and all of the pictures didn't pull up.. Thank you for adding them for me.

I taught Bullet how to flip a cookie off of his nose. It was so cute! We used to show everyone that came over to the house. People would clap for him and he liked that.

This sounds weird.. but he also enjoyed doing the bunny hop. When he was younger he would actually hop all on his own. As he got older he would try to hop and I would just help him.

We also did a little protection training with him awhile back. He would go nuts when you brought out the bite sleeve for him. We even did that last week and he enjoyed it so much.


----------



## jypsykoda (Jul 9, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It does tear you up. I don't think it gets any less painful with time, but it does get easier to bear, as the wonderful memories overcome the painful ones. I know what you mean, too about thinking you see him in his favorite places. My hubby and I were taking second glances for weeks after our Zeus passed. I swear I could hear his collar jangling from time to time too. Great pictures of a great dog, you can see it in his eyes, and so distinguished. Here's to a great dogs!


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

What a beautiful boy he was. I'm so sorry for your loss.








I've been there and I don't think the pain goes away as much as you learn to cope with it. It's been almost two years since we lost Tucker and Palla and we talk about the happy times quite often, but once in awhile tears are still shed for our lost 'kids'.
I'll be thinking of you tonight.















sweet Bullet


----------



## bullet395 (Jun 18, 2007)

Yesterday (Monday) made it one week since Bullet had to leave us. His sister GSD would run over to his grave for the first few days and sniff around then run over to me. She was sad with us also and did not eat much for a few days. Time has not lessened our pain, but it has allowed us to cope with it. Thank you all for your supportive replies with your experiences in your losses. It is so easy to fall in love with these beautiful creatures and we'll never forget our boy Bullet.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

What a beautiful, handsome boy! I am very sorry for your loss.








Bullet.


----------



## bullet395 (Jun 18, 2007)

Dear Friend, 
It has been one month since our paths have parted, you are in my thoughts daily

I hope that you have found peace and that happy memories have replaced the tears and heartache of our seperation

I wish nothing but the best for you and look forward to our reunion when God deems

Always remember the happy times and take care of those who are around you

We will keep in touch through our dreams, our bond shall not be broken

Continue to live righteously as you did when I was in your life

Love always,

Your friend,


----------



## Jazzyo (May 14, 2008)

Bullet was a VERY handsome GSD!! I am so sorry for your loss. The void certainly must be huge and only time will help ease the heartache. Please know that Bullet's spirit will always be at your side. 

Joanna


----------



## 2dogcrew (May 1, 2005)

> Quote:I have spent the afternoon at his grave wishing I could get him back.


It's so difficult losing our friends. Time has a way of robbing a special friendship with our dogs and we only have those special memories to help ease the pain. 

Would it comfort you to plant something special near Bullet's grave? Seeing the renewal and promise with each spring may help mend a broken heart. 
My heart goes out to you and your family.


----------



## steve350 (Apr 4, 2004)

One thing that everybody on this site understands is our unexplainable love for our shepherds. These are our fur kids, part of how we are. Our connection with them is unique and undeniable. Most people in life will never understand this or feel this relationship and how fulfulling it is. 
It is so unfair that we, as people, live for maybe 70 years...turtles live for maybe 100...but our GSD, which we truly love with so much passion, lives for maybe 13 eyars. I find no balance for fairness in this. These dogs know us, our emotions, our feelings and share so much expression with us. Why do these dogs make us throw ourselves onto our own swords so easily? 
At least, one day, we will be reunited again with all things that we loved. If God brought us together in this life, He won't keep us apart in the next. God bless


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

Im so sorry for your loss. Bullet was a handsome boy and you can tell he was well loved. I love the cookie on nose pic, that is just priceless. RIP







Bullet


----------



## bullet395 (Jun 18, 2007)

Thank you for the kind words and thoughts. The cookie on the nose was actually a trick that he learned to do. I would place it on his nose and tell him to wait, then when I said "OK" he would flip it up and catch it in his mouth. He would do that trick when we had company, or if we took him somewhere. Everyone loved to see it. My other two GSD's have not been able to learn it. Bullet was awesome and we miss him so much. Last week would have been his 11th birthday. In looking back at the last year, my wife and I realized that the last year with him was a true gift that he gave us, as he had slowed down considerably due to his hips and other health problems. The sad part is that he was probably sick with the liver problems for much longer that we knew. When we lost our first GSD 6 years ago at age 8,we always told Bullet that he had to give us at least 10 years. And he gave us almost 11, he was a true champion in every way that a dog could be. Thank you all again for the support that you have shown my family, and to the support that you show everyone on this site. I read so many posts about other great Sheps, and it is hard to see so many people go through this painful journey. But like I have said before, this is God's way of bringing us happiness, and it is his way of letting us know that life is precious in all species and we must enjoy it while we are here to do so.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

I'm deeply sorry for your loss and you are correct, it is very painful to lose one so dear as Bullet. May he run free at the bridge.


----------



## mygirljerri (Sep 1, 2008)

I just read your post and am going through that now. I know she is gone but the pain is unbearable, at times I feel like I can't breathe.


----------



## bullet395 (Jun 18, 2007)

I am truly to hear you lost your beloved friend. It is one of the most painful experiences I have been through. I know that you miss her very much. I can promise that time will help slowly but surely. These are amazing creatures that attach themsleves to our hearts. When you can talk about her and what happened, I would like to hear about her. The only thing that has helped me a little is knowing that he no longer is suffering. It was killing me to see him hurt and lose his dignity. If that is her picture in your avatar, she is beautiful.


----------



## bullet395 (Jun 18, 2007)

This week makes three months since losing Bullet. I have read so many posts from others who have lost their beloved ones. I still miss him not being in his favorite spots and not being able to kiss his perfect snout. These guys are awesome creatures and I would do anything to get him back. I know all of you who have lost a GSD or any good dog for that matter feel the same way. I hate to come on here and read so many heart aches, but I do know that I made the right decision on his behalf. I am so grateful that his mama and I got to say goodbye to him.


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

This week marks 3 years since I had to let go of my beloved equine friend, Colorado.(age 51) (He was tatooed so we can confirm that)I still sit with him under the apple tree where I buried him, just to talk, because he was the one who always understood me. There are new horses in his barn, and they are my friends, but Colorado was my buddy, and I think that 10 years from now, you will still find me on the rock under the apple tree, conversing with a spirit. The pain gets easier, but the bond grows deeper. May Bullet run with my friends until you are ready to reunite.


----------



## bullet395 (Jun 18, 2007)

We lost Bullet back in July and expressed our grief on this thread. Much of our grief has subsided and allowed happy memories to creep in slowly. We still miss him a great deal. I would like to share our newest member of our GSD family. His name is Baron and his photos are attached. We look forward to a life time of happy memories with him.


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

What a beautiful pup!


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

Oh your new puppy is just adorable!!! Lots of happiness with him. 
Just as beautiful as can be







I lost my GSD Aug 11th, I feel like the pain will never leave. Maybe helps to get another?


----------



## valleydog (Jan 18, 2005)

what an exquisite puppy. 
wishing you a wonderful life together.


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

Adorable puppy!! 

He will be one special dog and friend to you and your wife!

God's blessings to you and him!

Tanya


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Just look what Bullit has sent you... a little Baron!! He is adorable.


----------



## shepherdbydesign (Mar 7, 2007)

I really don't come here very often as it brings all the sad feeling of our Ari that had passed last April. But it also helped to remember all the good times we have had in the past and also help others that are going through the same heart ache I have and for that I hope Baron brings you much joy for many years to come. I'm glad you gave this little boy a chance to mend that broken heart and may you feel comfort knowing Bullit is looking down on you with great big smiles for the new life you brought in to your home.


----------

